

Ask HN: A way to follow G+ users through code? - mikecaron

I was looking for a Google+ API so I could scour through the folks I follow on twitter, find them on G+ and then follow them. So far, no dice. Has anyone found a way to follow someone or search G+ through code?
======
mikecaron
A search for people on G+ can be done like so:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=google&hl=en-
US&tbs=p...](http://www.google.com/search?q=google&hl=en-US&tbs=prfl:e)

